# What do I use for Gripshift lube?



## Retro (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm building one bike out of two beaters for a kid down the street, and I need to replace the cables on the 7-speed Gripshift shifters (donor frame was tiny; the old ones are too short). Seems like I remember warnings from the early days about using only Gripshift-specific lube to avoid dissolving the plastic, but two local bike shops just looked at me blankly. Is that really an issue, and if so, what are we using these days?
Thanks.


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

Retro said:


> I'm building one bike out of two beaters for a kid down the street, and I need to replace the cables on the 7-speed Gripshift shifters (donor frame was tiny; the old ones are too short). Seems like I remember warnings from the early days about using only Gripshift-specific lube to avoid dissolving the plastic, but two local bike shops just looked at me blankly. Is that really an issue, and if so, what are we using these days?
> Thanks.


don't you HATE when the LBS guys give you that look?! man I do. I really don't know if this is not an issue anymore, but I believe they still recommend Johnnisnot for their shifters.
If the LBS doesn't sell Johnnisnot, get something that is not oil based. I keep a tube of "superlube" teflon stuff around for applications like that (I use in place of slick honey on inside of my forks as well).. you should be able to find good lube at a decent hardware store. You can also use a wax or lithium based lube.


----------



## frank n. beans (Jan 19, 2004)

Official answer:
http://www.sram.com/tech_info/faq_display.asp?faq_id=16

I have some "other" lube in the garage... not Johnnysnot... seem to recall it is made by Finish Line, but it does say specifically on the tube that it is for Grip Shift. Really slippery stuff, feels the same as the goo inside of their shifters...


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

I use TriFlo grease (nm)


----------



## Mr Magoo (Jan 17, 2004)

*I bot a Grip shift rebuild kit that had finish line*

Degreaser/synthetic lube/little brush I forget what else. the lube was white.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Lithium Grease?*

Back in the 60's dad used to use something called Luberplate for plastics on autos and inside our fishing reels where the gears were "nylon." It wasn't in common usage but these days i believe it is called Lithium grease. White, like mayonaise, really slippery and stays put.


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

Retro said:


> I'm building one bike out of two beaters for a kid down the street, and I need to replace the cables on the 7-speed Gripshift shifters (donor frame was tiny; the old ones are too short). Seems like I remember warnings from the early days about using only Gripshift-specific lube to avoid dissolving the plastic, but two local bike shops just looked at me blankly. Is that really an issue, and if so, what are we using these days?
> Thanks.


Pedros Syn Lube works great and will NOT cause any problems....The stuff Sram recommends it way overpriced.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

*I picked up a tube of Johnnisnot @ my LBS...*

for 1/2 price, my cost - $3.95 before they cut me even more "slack"  on the price. The tube has enough J-snot to last about 2 years. I use SRAM gripshifts exclusively for my rearshifter. I love the fact that I can go from 9th to 1st in a single twist of the grip  . 
SRAM Rocks!!!


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

man w/ one hand said:


> for 1/2 price, my cost - $3.95 before they cut me even more "slack"  on the price. The tube has enough J-snot to last about 2 years. I use SRAM gripshifts exclusively for my rearshifter. I love the fact that I can go from 9th to 1st in a single twist of the grip  .
> SRAM Rocks!!!


 oh yeah I'm a gripshift man too.. .wont use anything else


----------

